# Miralax not approved for use in children....



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So I've come to a point that I'm considering Miralax for my DS. He's 20 months and suffers from constipation no matter what I try dietarily.

I was reading the info from their website and suprised to find that it's not apporved for use in children.....

Any thoughts?

http://www.miralax.com/pdfs/miralax_Patient_PI.pdf


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I know many children on a reflux/gi issues board that use it safely.

Have you tried Milk of Magnesia yet? That works great for my dd.

If you need to get your child on the Miralax it might be worth it to investigate the reasons behind the constipation. Have you met with a GI doc yet? Some things are easy to fix and sometimes it's more complex, such as a motility problem or colitus (sp?).


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

second that....
Are you SURE it's not just a diet problem?????

If it is a physical issue, then okay, i can see doing what you have to.....but putting a child on drugs just because they're not eating right in order for their system to "go" frequently enough seems a little iffy in my book....
Is the child taking oils (fish, flax, some sort of omega 3)????
If not, that is a universal first step to take. They are SUPER good for humans, and also help you go.

What about a magnesium supplement? You can get liquid calcium magnesium supplements which are also good for you and help you go......

I don't know you, perhaps you have already tried these things....but just two things i always suggest.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

HI - Well I'm just chiming in here because my son has been on Miralax for almost 2 years due to chronic constipation secondary to low motility and muscular disregulation - and we did all the behavioral and diet stuff prior to that. Miralax has worked well for us. I think that often what is meant by "not approved for" is that it has not been widely studied in that particular group. We saw a pediatric GI specialist and Miralax is about the only thing he prescribes for chronic constipation.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

We haven't used it extensively but we did use it the other night. Ds2 was constipated for the first time-painful straining and crying all day, tried everything else but when he pushed out the suppository, it was obvious the stool was too big to pass so we needed something that would make it softer. Anyway, it worked well and he doesn't seem to have any issues. Our ped is usually very good at prescribing things that are safe for kids and she definitely knows a lot about things other docs don't.


----------



## launa (Mar 14, 2006)

My daughter was like that too and no matter what I tried it did not work. She would not have a BM for 3-4 days at a time and her and I would both end up crying. Well our pediatrician gave us a perscription for GlycoLax which ended the constipation. It is all natural and all it does is pulls moisture into the bowels and makes them softer. It worked great and I would recomend it to anyone. Good luck!!


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Needsleep,
I don't know about "Miralax". We broke down and started using a "Colace" 1% solution. We had to get the dosage from the pediatrician.
DD doesn't like the taste so we've been mixing it in 1 tsp of Karo cornsyrup (which is also supposed to draw moisture into the stool).

Here is another thread, from this board, that discusses dietary issues, behavioral issues, and over the counter remedies as a last resort.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ghlight=colace

I would encourage you to ask your pediatrician about any over the counter remedies.
~Cath


----------

